# General > Member's Lounge > Nature and Conservation >  Walking along the river

## kuching

March 29, 2008. Nothing to do on Saturday morning, so I went to walk along a river near my home & took some shots there.

It's great to know that rainy season is over! The water level of most of the rivers in Borneo are not as high as the level during the monsoon season. I'm so happy to see those fishes swimming in the river again.
Hope I got a water proof camera to photograph the fish.....


A tributary of Sungai Sarawak.





What a beautiful place....





I'm the only Human in this place......so quiet & peaceful!





Crystal clear water.





A jungle stream.

----------


## kuching

Jungle stream.




Stream.





River.






Pitcher plant, _Nepenthes ampullaria_. This is the only species of _Nepenthes_ found in the dark jungle of this area.

----------


## kuching

Flower of wild ginger (_Alpinia_ sp.)





Rice bug (_Leptocorisa acuta_)





Fly.

----------


## XnSdVd

Excellent shots as usual =) I especially love the jungle stream shots...

----------


## Andreas Werth

Thank you for sharing. Makes me want to visit that area, too :-)

----------


## kuching

Thanks all for viewing my photos.

----------

